# Please Delete This Account ASAP



## ariwite09 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have learned mass amounts of knowledge here. one day i be back. thanks ahead.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

what?! just take mass amounts of knowledge and just dig out after?? hit and run?? wham, bam, thank you RIU?? where is the love dude?


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 29, 2010)

No doubt.. WTF??


----------



## GanjaFresh (Mar 30, 2010)

lol.... wow


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 30, 2010)

Best first post ever I think.


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Apr 1, 2010)

Paranoid of using name in account, MoreMan state brahs, ID.


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 27, 2010)

I never even had the chance to say fucking good bye! :sadfacewithtears:


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 29, 2010)

they never delete accounts...

Im trying to get mine deleted as we speak and I guess Ill have to resort to saying Im underage or be a advertising spamming troll...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> they never delete accounts...
> 
> Im trying to get mine deleted as we speak and I guess Ill have to resort to saying Im underage or be a advertising spamming troll...


And you will get banned but the posts will stay. Kinda useless actually.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 29, 2010)

^haha why register at all if your never gonna post?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> ^haha why register at all if your never gonna post?


so you can see the pictures


----------

